# Appropriate Lighting for 60cm Aquarium



## mark4785 (10 Sep 2011)

Hello,

I was wondering if I could get any advice on an appropriate light for an aquarium that is approximately 60cm in length. It currently has a black plastic cover on the top of it with flaps that you traditionally open up and drop food through. Due to it being plastic, it makes a lot of noises when the flaps are opened/closed and when I completely remove it to clean the filter sponge and syphon water out. As a result, I want to get rid of it completely and have an open top aquarium with some sort of removable light.

I'd like to eventually convert the aquarium into a small planted tank with added co2. I know the introduction of co2 is associated with 'high tech' or high light aquariums but i'm not necessarily looking for a high tech set-up. I'm just looking for an easy to maintain planted aquarium which is something not best associated with a high light set-up.

Any suggestions regarding what sort of light I should used would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (10 Sep 2011)

What about some twin T8s? All Pond Solutions have some nice designs at really good prices. Not as high light as T5s, I was considering using them as find high light too much bother.


----------



## mark4785 (10 Sep 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> What about some twin T8s? All Pond Solutions have some nice designs at really good prices. Not as high light as T5s, I was considering using them as find high light too much bother.



Would something like this serve as low to mid level light? I'm not sure what to type into Google/eBay in order to find All Pond Solutions light selection.

I've also come across this LED light as well. Would this be any good? Again I'm not sure whether this would constitute high light on a 60cm length 45cm tall aquarium.


----------



## mark4785 (11 Sep 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (12 Sep 2011)

I like the look of the first one, I was considering that for a 60cm at one stage.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/light ... 12-pc.html

I try and use this chart for working out approximate lighting levels. Depending on depth and how far you raise it you can switch between low and medium levels.


----------



## mark4785 (22 Sep 2011)

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> I like the look of the first one, I was considering that for a 60cm at one stage.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/light ... 12-pc.html
> 
> I try and use this chart for working out approximate lighting levels. Depending on depth and how far you raise it you can switch between low and medium levels.



Thanks for the link!


----------



## RossMartin (24 Sep 2011)

Hi Mark,

I've got one of these for sale if your interested.

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=17620

Thanks

Ross


----------



## dw1305 (25 Sep 2011)

Hi all,
I've got a Hagen glo 2 x 24W THO unit over a 2', I bought it second hand from a member of UKAPS, and It has been a really good light. The only downside is that it is a bit ugly.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mark4785 (1 Oct 2011)

I have a small problem with finding a suitable fluorescent light in that the length of the aquarium from side to side is 61cm exactly. A lot of clip on lights like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ARCADIA-600MM ... 2ea69a58f4 , are 60cm in length (1cm too short).

Are there any clip on lights that can be adjusted according to the amount of distance between each rim on the sides of the aquarium?


----------



## mark4785 (1 Oct 2011)

Ignore the post above, I found a good Arcadia fluorescent light unit which has movable clips.


----------

